# Did you ever know of a Long & Mcquade closing..



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am just curious as they are such a huge retail music store, did they every have to close a store.

They recently opened one in Belleville, and every time i go there, i see very few customers..A few Saturdays when you think they would be busy, i was the only one there, when i left two others came in..

I went in to buy a simple daisy chain, had to order.. the last time i went in i wanted to buy a planet waves guitar cable.. not one cable...they had Yorkville... what is wrong with this store...the people are nice except when i plugged in a guitar to try..and a women said turn it down, i am on the phone..WTF.. its a music store not bell Canada.............when i walked in the store the manager was banging away on a set of drums, probably out of boredom.

I like this store, i hope they keep going, but from what i see they are not bringing in the people..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's one in Kingston, Cobourg and Oshawa. Why would anyone expect a location in Belleville to be a magnet for customers? If one lives in Napanee or Trenton, is it a bigger deal to drive to Kingston or Cobourg than it is to drive to Belleville? There ARE things to drive to Belleville for (Reid's Dairy and Donini chocolates) but guitars ain't one of them.

One of the reasons why IKEA is such a giant is because they space their outlets_ really_ far apart.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, there's 3 in Calgary, but one was Mother's Music forever. 
I think when they bought the (Mothers) franchise, that had to take them all. 
Hey, still busy, fwih.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The store in Port Coquitlam is near my office and when I'm in need of some intervention I'll pop in and check out a few guitars, maybe buy some picks or strings.

This is usually in the middle of the business day and the place is generally dead, but I prefer that atmosphere for what I'm up to.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are four in Edmonton. I've been to three of them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The first thing I thought of when I read this was: No, I've seen them close stores, but only to move to a bigger one.



LanceT said:


> The store in Port Coquitlam is near my office and when I'm in need of some intervention I'll pop in and check out a few guitars, maybe buy some picks or strings.
> 
> This is usually in the middle of the business day and the place is generally dead, but I prefer that atmosphere for what I'm up to.


Do remember the old store in Poco, off Lougheed and Shaugnessy? OMG, you couldn't change your mind in that store. Packed to the nuts!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

never heard of a closing, but sooke-langford area could use one cause Victoria traffic is nasty, and I might need a job someday ( Im 61). Victoria stoe is awesome tho....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> *There ARE things to drive to Belleville for (Reid's Dairy and Donini chocolates).*.


Now, you tell me. I just drove through there last week! My wife and I are true chocolate lovers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can get to Donini from either of the two exits off the 401. It's on the road that stretches between the exits and has the Quinte Mall on it. Donini actually makes chocolate for various house brands, such as for Metro, but they make a lot of specialty items. I go there for the wide choice of no-sugar-added products in bulk. One of the interesting product lines they offer is chocolate slabs blended to be paired with wines. I gather in cooperation with a number of the Prince Edward County wineries, they've partitioned the more popular wine families and come up with 4 different chocolate blends to go with wine-tasting. Interesting idea. I recommend the cappuccino sticks. Lots of interesting items around holiday time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> There are four in Edmonton. I've been to three of them.


I've been to one--but they took over Mother's--and that's why--I was at the old smaller Mother's location...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've only seen one close to open a larger location. I've been to the Belleville L&M, it was pretty dead. Meh.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I really dont know what is keeping the Belleville store open, i cant believe they are making money....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> You can get to Donini from either of the two exits off the 401. It's on the road that stretches between the exits and has the Quinte Mall on it. Donini actually makes chocolate for various house brands, such as for Metro, but they make a lot of specialty items. I go there for the wide choice of no-sugar-added products in bulk. *One of the interesting product lines they offer is chocolate slabs blended to be paired with wines. I gather in cooperation with a number of the Prince Edward County wineries, they've partitioned the more popular wine families and come up with 4 different chocolate blends to go with wine-tasting.* Interesting idea. I recommend the cappuccino sticks. Lots of interesting items around holiday time.


Great, just what the world needs. Something to make wine better. 

Why don't they do something to make liver or turnips more palatable. I have no problem getting wine down.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

jimmy c g said:


> never heard of a closing, but sooke-langford area could use one cause Victoria traffic is nasty, and I might need a job someday ( Im 61). Victoria stoe is awesome tho....


Tom Lee doesn't cut it?

I'm asking sincerely. I was there once. Seemed a lot like one of the larger L&M stores.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zontar said:


> I've been to one--but they took over Mother's--and that's why--I was at the old smaller Mother's location...


I live three blocks from the one on Whyte Ave. I assume that it was a Mother's location once upon a time.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Tom Lee doesn't cut it?
> 
> I'm asking sincerely. I was there once. Seemed a lot like one of the larger L&M stores.


The one in downtown Van is a great store. Tons of selection, great staff - parking is shit though. The one out in Coquitlam sells pianos and sheet music and has a few cheap guitars and amps. So it depends on location much more than L&M, IME.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> You can get to Donini from either of the two exits off the 401. It's on the road that stretches between the exits and has the Quinte Mall on it. Donini actually makes chocolate for various house brands, such as for Metro, but they make a lot of specialty items. I go there for the wide choice of no-sugar-added products in bulk. One of the interesting product lines they offer is chocolate slabs blended to be paired with wines. I gather in cooperation with a number of the Prince Edward County wineries, they've partitioned the more popular wine families and come up with 4 different chocolate blends to go with wine-tasting. Interesting idea. I recommend the cappuccino sticks. Lots of interesting items around holiday time.


Wine and chocolate pairing is amazing for the taste buds.

I happened to grab some chocolate at a place in San Francisco called Tcho where they make their different chocolates from single-sourced beans. So, like wine of a specific varietal, the chocolate has different flavours based on where the cocoa beans were grown. They add no flavours to the chocolates, yet one has a fruity flavour, another has a nutty flavour. They've since branched out with added flavours, but the Purenotes line is all they had when I was there.

I realize that I sound like a cork-sniffer right now, but it's truly a surprising experience.

and good chocolate is good for you in moderation...as is wine.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Tom Lee doesn't cut it?
> 
> I'm asking sincerely. I was there once. Seemed a lot like one of the larger L&M stores.


Tom Lee in Van reminded me more of Cosmo in Richmond Hill. Way better than any L&M ive been in.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> The one in downtown Van is a great store. Tons of selection, great staff - parking is shit though. The one out in Coquitlam sells pianos and sheet music and has a few cheap guitars and amps. So it depends on location much more than L&M, IME.


I was thinking of the one in the Millstream area just off the Island highway in Langford.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They saved the biggest local store from just closing up here in town.
The three brothers that were running it were gearing up to retire and L&M took the store over.

On a side note, coffee is the same as chocolate, differing regions yield different flavors.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The new one in Kingston was Renaissance Music.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> I am just curious as they are such a huge retail music store, did they every have to close a store.
> 
> They recently opened one in Belleville, and every time i go there, i see very few customers..A few Saturdays when you think they would be busy, i was the only one there, when i left two others came in..
> 
> ...



The Belleville store is new to the chain (so far as I can remember) so they are probably still operating like they used to and haven't become like other L&Ms yet.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

re tom lee,- dont cut it at all, no rentals, acoustics behind glass, friendly but not for me, my opinion only !!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> You can get to Donini from either of the two exits off the 401. It's on the road that stretches between the exits and has the Quinte Mall on it. Donini actually makes chocolate for various house brands, such as for Metro, but they make a lot of specialty items. I go there for the wide choice of no-sugar-added products in bulk. One of the interesting product lines they offer is chocolate slabs blended to be paired with wines. I gather in cooperation with a number of the Prince Edward County wineries, they've partitioned the more popular wine families and come up with 4 different chocolate blends to go with wine-tasting. Interesting idea. I recommend the cappuccino sticks. Lots of interesting items around holiday time.


Wind and chocolate, Mmmmmm.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I live three blocks from the one on Whyte Ave. I assume that it was a Mother's location once upon a time.


I think it was called St John's Music or something but was somehow connected to Mothers. The original Mothers was on 109st just north of Jasper, I think it's a farmers market now.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I think it was called St John's Music or something but was somehow connected to Mothers. The original Mothers was on 109st just north of Jasper, I think it's a farmers market now.


St. John's is on Mayfield, away from its old location on Stony Plain and 142nd. It's known for wind instruments.

Gordon Price Music (Whyte Avenue) bought Mother's Music (109th Street) and assumed the brand. The 109th street location had been turned into a farmer's market but that didn't last a season. Now there is a battle in city hall to have the location turned into a bar by the same group that owns Knoxville Tavern on Jasper. The Gordon Price location on Whyte has, after being bought by L&M, has seen a downsizing going from two commercial bays to one commercial bay.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> St. John's is on Mayfield, away from its old location on Stony Plain and 142nd. It's known for wind instruments.
> 
> Gordon Price Music (Whyte Avenue) bought Mother's Music (109th Street) and assumed the brand. The 109th street location had been turned into a farmer's market but that didn't last a season. Now there is a battle in city hall to have the location turned into a bar by the same group that owns Knoxville Tavern on Jasper. The Gordon Price location on Whyte has, after being bought by L&M, has seen a downsizing going from two commercial bays to one commercial bay.


My bad, I mixed up Gordon Price and St John's.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I live three blocks from the one on Whyte Ave. I assume that it was a Mother's location once upon a time.


The one I was at was on Whyte..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zontar said:


> The one I was at was on Whyte..


Yeah, it is the smallest of the four. The staff there are good. I'm in there about every two weeks or so for something. I like noodling in the acoustic room because it isolated.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

L & M doesn't impress me one bit. AFAIC, they can all dry up and blow away after chasing out the Mom & Pop music stores or buying up the regionals such as Mother's Music, etc (latter of which was a much better proposition than any L & M I've ever been to).

Case in point, had a '68 SG Jr that I was interested in trading for a Taylor 320 acoustic. 12th Fret in Toronto was willing to do the deal basically straight across as their retail price for the Taylor was $1,700. Tried to make the same deal, or close to it, at local L & M and they wanted my SG + $900 cash. Essentially, L & M was gouging at both ends of the trade deal (offered less on trade-in and inflated asking price of $2,349 for the same bare-bones Taylor 320). This seems typical of my dealings with them...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

L&M don't chase mom & pop stores out. At least not anymore than other competitors would. Those stores are often their (yorkville) dealers and get pretty good buyouts. Sometimes the owners & staff stay on as management or employees. 
In most cases if L&M weren't buying them it would be US mega-corps.
As far as vintage or collector values, they never offered them for trades, unless that has changed. The flip side is you can sometimes get incredible deals there on vintage or collector items.
I am surprised about the higher retail on the Taylor.


----------

